# Seeking left-handed belt holster for XD40



## chriswalrath (Oct 3, 2011)

I have been searching high and low and apparently all the sites I have visited don't cater to we left-handed shooters. At least not in an obvious "Here-are-our-left-handed-holsters" kinda way. Any leads, folks? Sure do appreciate it and thanks in advance.


----------



## sharpshooter (Jan 26, 2011)

http://n82tactical.com/n82store/ they have or will make it for you. Very comfortable


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Try Kramer leather in Washington state, he makes custom leather at a reasonable rates. Custom Gun Leather Holster & Gun Holsters. I have several and never had any question about quality
Shoot Safe, JT


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog Custom Gun Leather - Home

www.purekustomholsters.com   The bad boys club.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Most holster makers these days have holsters in left and right, I can't think of one that does right handed holsters only. Usually there are drop down menus for options etc.

What have you been looking at? I'm a fan of UBG Holsters, TT Gun Leather, 5 Shot, Alessi, Desibens, HBE, High Noon, Milt Sparks...


----------



## Jessica831 (Nov 8, 2011)

I make custom leather goods. I could make a lefty one for ya any way you want.


----------

